# Meet Hugo



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Why is it so hard to get good pictures of a dog.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

And just over 1 year ago:


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

*He's a very good looking boy  and your pics aren't bad at all...*


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

You need one of those fancy new camera that other people on this forum have. You got a beautiful dog and I deserve to see him a lot.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Hugo is a very nice looking dog.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for the comments. And Cheyanna, I'd love a fancy camera, but the iPhone will have to suffice for now.


----------



## Annie's Mom (Mar 19, 2013)

Hugo is lovely and looking all comfy on that bed.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow very handsome boy!I think your pictures are pretty good. I too cant wait to see more of Hugo . I usually just get tail and rears in my pictures.


----------



## Christy (Apr 25, 2013)

Hugo is so adorable! :wild:


----------



## Tyson13 (May 3, 2013)

Naww Hugo is adorable, so content looking on that bed, a very much loved puppy by the looks of it. We are new to the forum look forward to seeing more of Hugo


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

He's cute and so is his name


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheyanna said:


> You need one of those fancy new camera that other people on this forum have. You got a beautiful dog and I deserve to see him a lot.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well, I broke down and got a D5100. Found a deal(I think) on a used one. Don'y have any clue how to use it yet, but I am looking forward to learning.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

So cute. I want to pet the pictures.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Went to the beach this morning:


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

Cool shot, I like the rocks.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Love the water in the face pic. Your camera is taking great shots. It helps to have a handsome model.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheyanna said:


> Love the water in the face pic. Your camera is taking great shots. It helps to have a handsome model.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, the water pic was with my D5100, the others were just my iPhone.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I love your thread...the adventures of Hugo Man, is he handsome!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Handsome boy!!!! I have a fancy camera! I still use my iphone - much easier and handier!


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Courtney said:


> I love your thread...the adventures of Hugo Man, is he handsome!


Thanks, I'm glad I'm not just boring everyone else with my crappy baby pics.



Kayos and Havoc said:


> Handsome boy!!!! I have a fancy camera! I still use my iphone - much easier and handier!


Thanks. I love the slr, but my iPhone is always on me.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Does he really expect me to throw this?










Much better:


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Went to the state park this morning.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Handsome boy!!& Great pictures! :thumbup:


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Handsome boy!


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Decided to bring the slr with today, still don't know how to use it, but t sure is fun:


----------

